

Elon Musk Says Tesla Will Be a Leader in Self-Driving Cars - crdr88
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/17/elon-musk-says-tesla-will-be-the-leader-in-autonomous-cars/

======
lerchmo
Just tested the p85d. Cruise control is very automated and it's not a stretch
to think the steering will go the same route.

------
r0fl
Musk will say anything to stop the stock from slipping.

~~~
sandstrom
I don't think it's an extreme statement. They already have advanced software,
are located in Silicon Valley and have lots of great software engineers. And
this is with pretty limited resources, it won't get easier to compete with
them as they grow.

Btw, he doesn't seem to be afraid slipping prices, based on these previous
statements:

    
    
        "I think our stock price is kind of high right now, 
        to be totally honest." -- Elon Musk, Nov. 2014
    
        "The stock price that we have is more than we have 
        any right to deserve" -- Elon Musk, Oct. 2013 [2]
    

[1] [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/05/elon-musk-tesla-
sto...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/05/elon-musk-tesla-
stock_n_5771826.html)

[2] [http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/25/investing/tesla-netflix-
mome...](http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/25/investing/tesla-netflix-momentum-
stocks/)

